# Fecal Test Website



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Can someone tell me the website where you can order fecal sample testing?

Thanks


----------



## Dingle87 (Apr 18, 2009)

Pinmoore Animal Laboratory Services Limited

There you go:2thumb:


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank yoooooooou !

ETA. What test do you guys usually opt for? Its for a bearded dragon and i would like the full works. From what i can see on the form there is Reptile Testing 1 and Reptile Testing 2. Should i get both?

Thanks again.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Dingle87 said:


> Pinmoore Animal Laboratory Services Limited
> 
> There you go:2thumb:


Really slick operation, communication is excellent.


----------



## Dingle87 (Apr 18, 2009)

Tiger Lily said:


> Thank yoooooooou !
> 
> ETA. What test do you guys usually opt for? Its for a bearded dragon and i would like the full works. From what i can see on the form there is Reptile Testing 1 and Reptile Testing 2. Should i get both?
> 
> Thanks again.


Go for the reptile 2 it covers everything then. 
I havent actually used these as yet so i dont no about how quick they are etc


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Pinmoore service is excellent, Reptile 2 is a full screening & costs £35, the will invoice you on the 21st of the month, my last test results were emailed within 48 hours


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Chuckwalla said:


> Pinmoore service is excellent, Reptile 2 is a full screening & costs £35, the will invoice you on the 21st of the month, my last test results were emailed within 48 hours


Yep, same here for the results and bill came a few days ago even though test run a few weeks back.

I opted for the full parastitology (£25 + VAT). Be warned that the form that comes in the post is different from the one on the net. Much more like the microbiology test forms I use each day for patients.


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Really slick operation, communication is excellent.


Agree just done mine very friendly service.


----------

